# Raylan Givens from the TV show "Justified"



## Dickstar (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been watching this show for a while now and loving it. I can recommend it to anyone who's into crime/action shows. It kind of reminds me of the "Dirty Harry" movies, because it revolves around a bad-ass lawman who shoots everyone.

The main character, Raylan Givens, has a very cool look to him in my opinion. I wonder if I could pull it off, minus the cowboy hat.

I looked it up and stumbled upon this article. What do you guys think?



> U.S. Marshal Raylan Givens (Timothy Olyphant) of 'Justified,' airing Tuesdays on FX, is pretty complicated - on the inside. But on the outside, costume designer Patia Prouty has kept him as simple as a dry Kentucky county.
> 
> "When you think about who he is, he's not going to go out and buy a lot of clothes," Prouty says. "When the series started he was just divorced - he basically had two pair of jeans, two shirts and two jackets."
> 
> ...


A couple of trailers for the show:


----------



## Mox (May 30, 2012)

One of my favorite shows.

They often have him with the top button undone and a loose tie, so I don't think that will go over all that well here. It's not a look I aspire to myself, but it fits his character.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Yes, fine program with associations with some very talented people (writers, producers, and many others); however, from this information one may see that a simple and practical appearance may end in thousands of dollars in acquisition cost for a single day's dress. Bit distressing in the implications. Persons doing those sorts of jobs may not make all that much money per hour. Others may know better but many law enforcement officers make less than $25.00 per hour, and that's at the high end of the scales. In many situations there are premiums for health insurance, life insurance, retiree health insurance, retirement pay, and the other kinds of federal payments for taxes we all pay. Sometimes they are not eligible for social security as their work is not building quarters unless they do other work to qualify after their 20+ years to build a retirement.
Don't think I'd be buying any $10,000.00US hats under those conditions.
Maybe he thrifts.
Thank you for the post,
rudy


----------



## Dickstar (Jan 27, 2012)

RM Bantista said:


> Yes, fine program with associations with some very talented people (writers, producers, and many others); however, from this information one may see that a simple and practical appearance may end in thousands of dollars in acquisition cost for a single day's dress. Bit distressing in the implications. Persons doing those sorts of jobs may not make all that much money per hour. Others may know better but many law enforcement officers make less than $25.00 per hour, and that's at the high end of the scales. In many situations their are premiums for health insurance, life insurance, retiree health insurance, retirement pay, and the other kinds of federal payments for taxes we all pay. Sometimes they are not eligible for social security as their work is not building quarters unless they do other work to qualify after their 20+ years to build a retirement.
> Don't think I'd be buying any $10,000.00US hats under those conditions.
> Maybe he thrifts.
> Thank you for the post,
> rudy


You're thinking too logical here. It's just a TV show. And besides, I think a US. marshall would make more than the average cop.

I'm just curious what you guys would think about this fashion-wise, that's all.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Maybe they would on the front end, but the federal services are not so rich on the other side as benefits go; and One knows this is not the public perception, but it is is so.
Fashion as the consideration without having to actually pay for the stuff, well, then, fine: Very simple and practical. Just would like a better place for my knife and my sidearm, not to mention some other equipment one may be carrying.
A bit more pay would not go without appreciation.
(No, this is not my privilege, but one supports those who do have the honor to so serve the rest of us.)
No, one does not carry a sidearm, though it is not a bad choice in and of itself. One has killed enough to not wish to have to ever do so again. Let's talk about clothes and style, silhouette, and grace.
Fine program.
Not life.
but you know that.
good fortune to you,
rudy


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The pay would not be all that bad. As a Deputy, US Marshall, the character would most likely be a GS9 to GS12 on the Federal Civil Service pay scales. The rates are public information, so it is easily available. He would also, in all probability be receiving LEAP (law enforcement availability pay), so his pay would be increased an additional 25%. After 20 to 30 years and depending on when he aged out (57 years of age), a deputy could retire with somewhere in the neighborhood of 60% to 80% of the average of his top three or top five years of pay. Six figure retirements are quite possible and the benefits are not all that bad! One can buy some pretty nice clothes, if that's where his financial priorities lie!


----------



## Dickstar (Jan 27, 2012)

RM Bantista said:


> Maybe they would on the front end, but the federal services are not so rich on the other side as benefits go; and One knows this is not the public perception, but it is is so.
> Fashion as the consideration without having to actually pay for the stuff, well, then, fine: Very simple and practical. Just would like a better place for my knife and my sidearm, not to mention some other equipment one may be carrying.
> A bit more pay would not go without appreciation.
> (No, this is not my privilege, but one supports those who do have the honor to so serve the rest of us.)
> ...


Man, you're a trip.


----------

